# 2001 Air Conditioners



## kfaceway (Aug 28, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has had a problem with their 2001 Nissan Altima and the Air conditioner. What I mean is that all of a sudden when I start the car and drive the A/C unit will blow hot air and it could be anywhere from 5 minutes to 30 minutes before the a/c will start blowing cold air again. I have taken it to the mechanic but it never does it for him and he says he can not find the problem. Next step, the dealer and that is kind of scary. Any suggestions?


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes sir,the dealership is the best way to go.That is the only place I go for my car.Its expensive but your sure to get the problem fixed QUICK and done RIGHT.


----------



## vpstang (Oct 20, 2005)

i have the same problem...can anyone help....don't wanna go to morons at the dealership...their solution to everything is whatever will get them most labor work....in this case they will tellme new compressor....


----------

